

Advice on CMS for a primary school - powict

Hi, we are looking for a CMS platform for our school web site.
It needs to be easy and flexible enough for teachers to create their pages/post news and content.<p>Any one got suggestions? We have looked in to Durpal etc but they all look quite complicated
======
samaparicio
I have no advice to offer but I there's a discussion over at this thread which
may be of use

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1078750>

